# MTX Terminator MTA-250, Anyone still have?



## Jason B (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm still running this into 2 12" subs at 400 watts mono. These amps were made by PPI and the things still sounds great.

Anyone else still have one? The only issue is the PPI style slide in connector is very touchy. I had to send it in once a long time ago to be replaced and had to slide a penny in to wedge it to stay working.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7v2GMZ_SJ4M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8E2cOqkP8I


----------



## Riveted1 (Oct 23, 2008)

I still have a MTA-225. Sold all my MTA's years ago (except the 225 I have now that was a theft recovery) for pennies on the dollar and regretting it now. Had 6 225's and 2 250's.


----------



## Jason B (Jul 6, 2010)

Cool. very cool! Did you ever had an issue with the power plug, the black rectangular plug? After time it always seem to get a bad connection.


----------



## Riveted1 (Oct 23, 2008)

I never did, but know people who have had the same issue you have. Same thing on the PPI amps of the era, since the MTA's were made by PPI. The amp I have now doesn't even have the plug anymore, because the guy who stole it lost it.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I owned several MTX MTA amps a few years ago. Ended up selling them all to one buyer. The solution to the plug problem is to have a reputable servicer to install a terminal block in place of the female side of the plug. 
Here are a few of the MTX amps I owned...


----------



## Jason B (Jul 6, 2010)

Ah, very cool. CAn you link a pic to this terminal block type of connection?


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Jason B said:


> Ah, very cool. CAn you link a pic to this terminal block type of connection?


Here you go. It's on a PPI amp in the photo but, since PPI and MTX amps (MTA) share the same plug, should work fine. I have had a bit of trouble tracking down the exact terminal block shown in the photos though. Everything I've found looks like the Phoenix Gold version I linked to below the photos. 


















New Phoenix Gold Speaker Terminal Block XS Tantrum | eBay


----------



## Jason B (Jul 6, 2010)

Ah, ok, thank you. Darn, the way I have my amp mounted, on the actual box that I removed occasionally, I unplug it. That's probably how the factory one wore out. The only problem with this one for me, is I'd have to unscrew it now when I remove the box for added cargo space when needed.

Right now I have a penny wedged in with the factory plug which keeps it working with the added pressure.


----------



## Jason B (Jul 6, 2010)

PPI_GUY said:


> I owned several MTX MTA amps a few years ago. Ended up selling them all to one buyer. The solution to the plug problem is to have a reputable servicer to install a terminal block in place of the female side of the plug.
> Here are a few of the MTX amps I owned...





PPI_GUY said:


> Here you go. It's on a PPI amp in the photo but, since PPI and MTX amps (MTA) share the same plug, should work fine. I have had a bit of trouble tracking down the exact terminal block shown in the photos though. Everything I've found looks like the Phoenix Gold version I linked to below the photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will that phoenix gold one work on my Terminator?


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Jason B said:


> Will that phoenix gold one work on my Terminator?


Don't see why not. Same connectors on both the PPI and MTX amps. But, you do need to find a really good tech to do the swap.


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

I've never had a problem with the PPI plugs, but that looks like a good way to go anyhow. The plugs also are kind of hard to find if you lose one.


----------



## Jason B (Jul 6, 2010)

PPI_GUY said:


> Don't see why not. Same connectors on both the PPI and MTX amps. But, you do need to find a really good tech to do the swap.


Thanks, That's the issue, No one around here. I've soldered before, but I'm not that great at it. Attached is pic of what factory plug looks like. I've sent this in to PPI twice in the past for this!


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Jason B said:


> Thanks, That's the issue, No one around here. I've soldered before, but I'm not that great at it. Attached is pic of what factory plug looks like. I've sent this in to PPI twice in the past for this!


Don't bother sending it to PPI again. Not the same owners there now and I seriously doubt they even do repairs in-house anymore. 
There are a couple of guys that can be reached thru a few of the Facebook old school car audio groups that can do the repair or upgrade for you. Shawn King, Jay Laventure and Ray Rayfield at Linear Power all do great work.


----------

